

Dr. Seuss' "Green Eggs And Ham" Should Be Required Reading For All MBA's - mollylynn
http://www.infochachkie.com/be-like-sam/

======
kqr2
Animated video of "Green Eggs and Ham"

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RdR0LXOiEB8>

